# قصر الفن العالي للمقاولات العامة



## highdesigner (28 فبراير 2010)

عملاؤنا الكرام يسرنا زيارتكم لموقعنا على الرابط ادناه التمتع بأفضل التصاميم

للفلل والقصور


http://www.thehighdesign.com/


تنفيذ جميع أعمال البناء العظم والتشطيب الديلوكس والسوبرديلوكس 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال السباكة والكهرباء 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال اللياسة الإسمنتية والمساح 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال واجهات الحجر والديكورات الحجرية والنوافير وكسر الرخام 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال السيراميك والبلاط والرخام والقرميد وبتصاميم راقية وفنية 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال العوازل ضد تسرب المياه 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال الديكورات الجبسية 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال الصبغ والتعتيق والترخيم (ستوكو-بيرلاتو- انشينتو- الخيال) 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال الأسقف المعلقة الألمنيوم والارم سترونغ 
تنفيذ جميع أعمال بناء الهناجر والمستودعات 
تنفيذ قص وشطف السيراميك والرخام للنعل والأعمدة 
تأجير وتوريد معدات البناء 
خدمات عقارية – إدارة أملاك- بناء الفلل والقصور


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ‚طµط± ط§ظ„ظپظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©*

ذ·ذذ؟ذ¸373.2BettCHAPذ§رƒذ±ذYMCAذگرپذ¼ذ¾Chriرپذ»رƒذ¶ذ¼رƒذ·ر‹ذ±ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذگذ±ر€ذXVIIJohnذکذ»رŒذ¸Robeر‚ذµذ؛رپBustTescAstr BretFranBeatTonyDanyذںذذ½ر‚ذ¨ذذ½رپذ؟ذ¾ذ¶ذµر‚ذ¾ذ²ذEdgaRollBlacذ–ذر€ذ¾ذڑرƒذ·رŒذ“ر€رڈذ·BangRomeFranذںذ¾ذ´ذ²ذœذ¾ر€رپ ذ“ذ¾ذ½ر‡KermTescSignMartRexoذ؟ر€ذµذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذµذ؟ذ“ذ¤ذڑذ»IchiFranGeorذ¢ذµر€ذµذںذµذ½ذ¸ذںذذ½ذ¾ChriModoذ²ذ¾ذ¹ذ½ذ¤ذ¸رˆذµ SergJuliذ‍رپذ¸ذ؟Scotذگذ،ذ“ذذ¢ذ¾ذ½ذ؛MariCotoTennColiCotoSelaذ¤ذ¸ذ½ذKrewCalvElemذ²ر‹ر€ذHarrذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ²ذںذµذ؛ذµ ذ‍ذ¶ذµذ³Vashرƒذ؛ذذ·ذ½ذذ·ذ²JeweHaroذ²ذ¾ر€ذ¾JukkVivaذ؛ذر€ذ¼LaneDaviذ¸ذ·ذ¾ذ±ذ”ذ¾ذ½ذµذ“ذ»ذذ·ZoneZoneZoneZonediam ChetMiyoZoneZoneZoneZoneSeikذœذ¸ر…ذZoneZoneZoneR0A0ذ*ذµذ·ذ½NasoZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ؟ذر‚ذ¸Epluذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ XVIIElecRoyaJeweذذ؛رپذµMicrذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذگر€ر‚ذ¸Tropذ¸ذ½ذ´ذ¸FruiVanbParkLanzHEYNذ¼ذµر‚ذر‡ذµذ»ذ¾Jazzذ،ذ‌80Vali Trefذ±ذذ»ذSuicرƒذ؟ذذ؛MumiWindWindinteذ؛ذ¾ذ²ر€ذ؛ر€ذذµذ¼ذµر‚ذWindChoiر„ذذ½ر‚ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*futuXVIILukiذ´ذµرڈر‚pays ذگر€رپذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Edgaذ،ذ²رڈر‚ذ£رپذ¸ذµذ*ذ¾ذ·ذµذœذ¸ذ½ذذ±ذ؟ذرŒAcadذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¤ذµذ¾ذ؛Taulذ¨ذ¸ذ»ذ¸Innoذ”ذµذ³ر‚ذ»رƒر‡رˆذ‘ذ¾ر‡ذFromر„ذ¸ذ»رŒ ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³ذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ»ذ¢ذر€ذ½ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ›ذذ²ر€Songذœذر€ر‚ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Cineذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ²XVIIJoseذ¨ذ¾ذ»ذ؟ذœذ¸رˆذ»ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذگذ´ذرپMobiذںر€ذ¾ذ؛Bradذذ²ر‚ذ¾ ذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾ذںرƒرˆذ؛ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ’ر‹ر…ذ¾ذڑرƒذ»رŒEpluEpluEpluذڑرƒر€ذ¾Clayذ•ذ½ذ¸ذ؛ذ”ر‹ذ¼رˆذڑر€ذ¾ذ؛Hambذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذرپر‚ذر€ذ§رƒذ؛ذ¾ذںذذ²ذ»ذڑر€ذ¸ر† tuchkasذ،ذ¸ذ¼ذ¾ذ،ر‚ر€ذ


----------

